# fan ratings - decibels and sone



## dragon2309

hey everyone, some fan manufacturers refuse to put their fans sound rating up in decibels and put it up in "sone" i ahve scoured the web for a converter for sone to decibel but havent found anythign...

does anyone know of one or can tell me what 1.0 sone is in decibel (dBA) and waht is 1.4 sone in dBA.

thanks, dragon


----------



## Beyond

0.4 - 1.4 Sone (< 18 decibels) (variable)

according to an ebay auction i found through googling

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Arctic-Co...itemZ6861918834QQcategoryZ67861QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dragon2309

cheers mate, and sorry for the double thread, not quite sure what happened there, admin or mod can delete the other one

heh, thats the current HSF i have now aswell, and it is damn near silent, im looking at getting the Arctic Cooling Freezer 4, which is actually less at 1.0 sone, the Super Silent Ultra 4 was higher at 1.4sone.... strange, but i suppose thats development for ya....

cheers, dragon

*EDIT* - that guy also sells the freezer 4 - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....sPageName=MERC_VIC_RSCC_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT woot woot, less than 20 dBA, im soo getting that, not from him though, its cheaper on www.ebuyer.co.uk

thanks mate, youve been a massive help, cheers


----------



## helmie

The Tt big typhoon is only 16dB


----------



## dragon2309

yeh, but i bet thats more expensive than £13....

dragon


----------

